# AGH--Breeders & eating them



## Mini Horses (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm looking for opinions on the meat --  customers feedback, owners who have butchered for self.  Have you had complaints or good reports to share?

These guys do have more fat -- good if you want to render as it is supposed to be a super white fat & extra quality.   Meats more marbled.   Threads about buying & raising but see none about butcher & sales.

I realize it has much to do with feed, area you live (sales), time of year, etc.  but, in general......do you feel they are a good choice?     I have them, will be raising a couple litters in Spring/Summer.   Never butchered one yet but that's a Spring fling also.     And like smaller size of animals.  

Looking for input as to the commercial value (small scale).    Yep, mine are cute, friendly, foragers, low depth rooters (prepping gardens now) and they need to pay for their upkeep.   2 gilts & boar now...considering 2 more.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2016)

I hope to do hogs next year some time, so will be watching and trying to learn.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2016)

Wish I had some info for you...but can't wait to see what you find out.  I'm interested in Guinea Hogs also.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, these are not "pets" but, no one seems to have had feedback beyond buying & farrowing.  They are growing extremely well !    You can be sure that I will report on the results of butchered pig, taste, carcass ratio, rendering, etc.

I am in an area that does not have a large selection of live animal butchering facilities.   My plan is to sell feeders, not finished hogs.  Then keep a couple for own freezer.  Will see how it goes.
There are enough small homesteader type farms to do this but, some feel hogs are too odorous.  These guys are NOT.

Have raised hogs in past, not this breed or size.  Have butchered on farm in past -- not now.
These will go to butcher I have used in past for hogs & cattle.

Still hoping for some input from others........


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 30, 2016)

We eat all of ours. Our pair is terminal, brother and sister. The meat is amazing, they make excellent foragers and grazers... Not many breeders in our area. Around here a 50-60lb pig sells from $200+ in the AGH because they're so rare. Older and registered pigs go for more.

Twice a year or so we have a breeder near us who sells 15-20 AGH. Registered stock for $250 at weaning age. If I can find an unrelated female of better quality, I will replace her. She's kind of low in the haunch.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 30, 2016)

At Last!  Thank you  

Pics are today....and when I got them 9/16.  Same bowl! 

I do not keep registered stock for these pigs.  They are for the butcher and I am confident boys/girls are none related.  They are actually very nice hogs and growing as fast any any I've raised -- always large breeds -- proportionately 

Plan to breed two females about March.  I've already had people asking about them for their own feed out/butcher.   Will have one going to freezer camp late Spring/early Summer.   I only named the girls.   The boys are currently referred to as "boys" while the girls are Rosie & Tiny.

Geesh -- around here $50 at weaning.     But, it will pay for my keepers and what feed I need to buy them in winter.   I'm ok with that.


----------



## Pamela (Jan 30, 2016)

What weight is considered butcher ready?


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 30, 2016)

i am of absolutely no help in the info department.  i have only raised large breed hogs over the years so i will be really interested in your findings.  had a guy down the road that 1/2 agh, 1/4 kunekune and 1/4 potbellied pigs.  i was sorely tempted because that would have been a much better size for me to raise but talked my self out of it for now.  still have pork in the freezer from the last pig and none of the goats are fresh yet so i bit my lip and am waiting


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2016)

My mini Pot boar is 1/4 AGH. He's a LITTLE bigger than my girls. It the AGH only influenced his looks and temperament.


----------



## Big A Ranch (May 18, 2016)

I have two AGH and am raising to breed and butcher the babies.(when they are big enough) I'm so glad I started with this breed they forage so well! They have cleared a lot of area I needed cleaned out. They do love earthworms and I had to fence my garden to keep them from eating all my garden worms. They listen well and behave like great piggys. I picked them because of the size and the meat is suppose to be excellent. 
P


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, as normal for me, I'm a little later than planned.  Two months ain't bad!     August Vice June but, with all the rain it just didn't happen.

Rosie & Tiny were bred and the two boys were delivered to the butcher this AM.   Wednesday I will go there, watch the cutting & bring the meat home to package.   Already thinking -- this is gonna be a BIG job!    I basically have the week off from outside work, so I plan to devote Wed & Thur to "pig packing".   Already thinking...maybe THEY need to pkg.  But, I want it "my" way and vac sealed, so will see how it goes.

They are & have been very agreeable to handle, not aggressive but, as with any animal, watch for possible injury.   I mean, don't feed them by hand unless you want to risk a finger.   I loaded them into the mini horse trailer by myself (and several apples, on a scoop of feed ).   They herd relatively well, if no distractions.   And, were quite calm in the trailer waiting to go.  Had to poke them a couple times to get them to unload -- but, hey there was a lot of unknowns there  -- the majority of which were about 15 huge pigs in various pens along the walkway.  WOW what pigs they were!!   Lean, tall, buff -- like show hogs -- and white.    So my two pudgy, short-legged, hairy little black boys were standouts, of sorts.  

This family has been butchering for about 30 yrs, it's USDA, and they do mostly custom butchering.   So, this little old lady was quite nice to me and understood that I just wanted my "own" cuts and not even sure what all was to be.  We both appreciated each others thoughts.   May take last two young goat bucklings there -- may barter out for my butchering with one.  We are talking about it.   Been a looooong time since I've worked with butchering, guess it's time to rev up again -- two sows will farrow early Dec.      Sure have to do something with the piglets late Winter/early Spring, at weaning.   Plan to sell most, keep a couple for next freezer fill if these current turn out well.  Otherwise, all piggies will be sold.  LOL.

So, late next week I will report whatever results there are for these chubby rascals.    As a side note.....I feel that next time I will take them a little earlier as the last couple of months the growth has been fat....mostly belly....and how much lard do we need?    But I waited to be able to have girls bred.   Ahhhh, that's the next issue.   Any off taste from that with these guys who did the deeds.

  Stay tuned for updates next week.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 27, 2016)

Can't wait to hear your results.  I've got two boars also - one has banded with the two females now that they are all free roaming, and the other big tub o'lard hangs out by himself.  The other three stay fairly lean by walking the acerage, but he is a lazy fella and prefers to lay in a mud puddle all day and beg for food.  He might be the one I butcher instead of the other, lol.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2016)

A fat ol' pig laying in a mud puddle and waiting for food.....yeah, I'd butcher him too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 27, 2016)

But, on the other hand, he might be the smartest one!  Why go out and forage if somebody will bring you your feed?  He musta read my mind though because later today I found him, and the other three, as far out in the pasture as they can go.  There's a small pond in the back of the acreage with a lot of undergrowth (that the goats usually keep cleaned up, but with all this rain THEY are the ones waiting in the barn for a handout) that they were all rooting around this afternoon.   Since I've turned the pigs out to roam, I barely feed them at all.  Today they got some boiled eggs that were a little past prime.  Has really reduced my feed bill and I'm all about that!


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 31, 2016)

Up early to feed & head to slaughter house for cut/pick up.  Having a 45 min drive & wanting to be there about 7:30, I began with a caffeine fix -- coffee.   Had TV on for quick news while I guzzled that & weather said "0" visibility for fog in my area and where I was headed.  Up the blind and boy, they sure were right!!  About 200'...

Began a little late but not letting up, so went on.  Fog all the way!!  1.5 hrs to get there.   No problem.   They brought those rascals out -- and I discovered that my black hogs were white skinned -- which showed the USDA stamps quite well 

My "kill & chill" included some cutting, as I advised & watched.  Ok, they would cut & wrap but too costly.   As we cut off the heads and into the body (basically, I had them slit lengthwise down back, then in thirds, for a shoulder/boston butt, rib cage, whole hams), I can tell you that I did gasp at the layer of fat.   OMG -- was this a huge mistake?  No matter, they had to come home with me.  

My four huge containers full, two more for the heads/feet...I pay, get in the truck and said "WHAT were you THINKING???  One would be plenty, what's with all the fat, is there ANY meat?"   Then, in the greatest of homesteader fashion I could muster, I took a few deep breaths & drove on.  At this point I decided to stop for a sausage biscuit to eat on what I decided would be a pleasant ride home, not giving thought to more than the job at hand & making the best of it.   Yes, selling the two bred girls at home was creeping into my thoughts, as was becoming a vegetarian but, quickly my gut said "just drive"!

As I opened a container & removed this chunk of meat I began removing the leaf fat.  It was white and beautiful.  Then I turned it over to remove the layer of skin & fat -- now I have two vats of fat going ,  then I looked over it and saw some very nice meat.  Big section of lean bacon, lovely ribs that were meaty & marbled, the loin was lovely and larger than I expected, in fact, the area of chops is the size of my hand.  Not too shabby.   Ok, I'm feeling better about the pig.........but, so much of it!!   It will take forever!   I've cut it up, wrapped in plastic & in freezer to chill up for vac pkg later tonight.   Couldn't cut up the chops until they chilled more.    So, still working on it.   Taking a break while it chills so that I can get the vacuum pkg done & throw into freezer to freeze.     Tomorrow I will have a lovely roast and report back.

BUT....here are pics of my 14# whole ham, a shank end ham & end of loin where chops will be cut & a section of bacon that is laying on the rib cage. The grain is very fine, the color is almost that of beef.

















I find that they do not weigh going in, only hang weight.  My guestimate was 180-210 going in, which seems to be fairly close as hanging was 138 & 143.   Roughly 70%.   The pics look like I have trimmed all the fat, not so, just the pic I took to show the meats.  Still plenty there 

Tomorrow night, taste test results.   Gotta go out and package now.   Never doing 2 at a time again when I am only one to process!   Daughter had to take my GrD to orientation for school (she will be a high school freshman), get class assignments, etc.  So, she's tied up.  Son...who knows!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 31, 2016)

Yippee!  It looks great and gives me great expectations for what to expect when we butcher.  Can't wait until tomorrow for the taste report!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 31, 2016)

Yippee!  It looks great and gives me great expectations for what to expect when we butcher.  Can't wait until tomorrow for the taste report!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 31, 2016)

I am really interested to hear how they taste.  My husband butchers and he was amazed at how much fat there was when he first cut one open! We wouldn't have a use for all that fat,  so they're not for us but still curious. Also did you track feed to know how much you have into them per pound of meat? Wondering how their food conversion is. 

Sorry if you've already answered all these questions,  I'm on my cell phone and it doesn't really like this site so much!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 31, 2016)

Sounds so good I posted twice!  LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks better than it reads/sounds. That's some good looking pork! Those chops are going to be awesome I think. And man... I'd sure like to try some of that bacon  Waiting for the taste test results too


----------



## Baymule (Sep 1, 2016)

Waiting on taste test!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 1, 2016)

OK--- finished all packaging today!! (Th 9/1)  THANKFULLY -- a job.  My DD helped me  on the last 1/2 of one so I could e "done".

My son had been given a shoulder/Boston butt on 8/31 & 9/1 he says he threw it on the grill that evening and it was "AWESOME".  Girlfriend kept asking what he had put on it to make it so tasty and he said nothing at all!! Not even salt/pepper.  He was amazed!   This evening DD & I had a  rib roast from a crock pot, tiny bit of garlic shook on at tie of putting into post,  tasted wonderful.  Both cooking were tender, moist, quick cooking.

This has been  a great tasting pork!   I was a little taken aback when I saw the first cut (neck area) at the slaughter house and concerned--first venture with this type of hog--and a lot of fat to render, no doubt.  But the meat has been so tender and tasty, I'm sold on it.   PLUS these were boar hogs....purchased @8wks, feed minimal pelleted feed, grazed, fed cut grass, excess veggies, breads, excess goat milk on occasion, etc.  Great personalities.

These 2 boys were 13 mos old at butcher, had been put with the 2 girls 5 wks ago, did their job, then to slaughter house.  There was NO taint to meat One was slightly longer & leaner than the other. 

Yes, I was concerned at first sight after butchering but, having cut, packaged, eaten the meat,,,,good all around.   Gilts should farrow first week of Dec.  Next one will probably be at butcher about 9-10 months of age.   No worry about neutering, they love grass!   They are "smaller" and thus well suited for smaller families who don't want 400# to freeze.

This is a LOT of work to process the carcass.   Only one at a time from now on.  It will challenge your freezer, so if proper cutting & packing is available, consider cost.  My own was not cheap!!   But I love having pork that I KNOW was well fed & treated....no chemicals, no brine in the meat at packers.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 2, 2016)

Now that I have had a good nights sleep, couple other things I wanted to mention as some of you want to butcher at home.  the bones are surprisingly small in these animals.   A battery recip saw was used here and a hand saw also worked, much slower.  But when alone, worked.   DD held the meat so that I could more easily run the recip saw.

Next the fat is of a very nice texture, knives move easily thru it.  While there is a couple inches under the skin, the central leaf lard fat is just creamy when mashed with you fingers.  Want to get that rendered soon, for now in fridge/freezer, etc.  Because I just don't want all the skin/fat, I am hoping to find another who does.  Otherwise, dump.   Probably 50# per pig.  That cuts useable meat to 75-85 # per pig. 

This is not the most efficient conversion of many hog breeds but, the food conversion is excellent if you have pasture.  Plus, they loved (and ate well) the green chop I used by bagging fresh lawn cutting.   In fact, when in smaller pens I cut sections each day just to feed.   I had access to outdated produce for them  plus buy outdated breads for them, chickens & goat treats.....cheap!

Surprisingly, with their blanket of fat, the meat is not full of thick streaks of fat.  Nice color, no "white meat" here.  Also no chemicals, drugs, etc.  So tender a sharp knife works.

Many breeds have been culled to produce a leaner hog.  That's great but, I do like this one.   Next ones will go sooner, running larger pasture first.  I now have a comparison for next product to see where it goes.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm curious what would happen if you crossed one with a heritage standard sized hog like a GOS or something.  Hmm....  Best of both worlds?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for the review!  I'm anxious to get one of mine done too.  Just waiting for a good cool front... and waiting...and waiting...


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2016)

thanks for that review. I am a firm believer in trying to produce our own meat, as much as possible. Small livestock for small farms. Small livestock is easier for us to handle, easier to process and easier to raise than a 2,000 pound cow. I am seriously considering adding a small breed pig to the farm. But I will wait to get ALL my fencing up before deciding. I already have sheep, so might just get feeder pigs from time to time. Might even work out a trade.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Sep 2, 2016)

We got one we are waiting to do as well. He is a barrow and a berk/hamp cross. We will also be butchering one of our young gilts for a whole hog roast. She has been with the boar thru 3 heats now and still not bred and she is grumpy and flighty which is not what we want. Same mix as the barrow. Both pigs are north of 250# atm and wont be slaughter for at least 2 more weeks since we do our own and like to hang them for a day.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 5, 2016)

Since Hermine visited our area with much rain, heavy winds & cooler temps, I could go with no a/c, opened windows under porches  for wonderful airflow and rendered all the leaf fat into lard.   Have two gallons, about 25# of lovely white lard.   (Plus a qt I'm saving for winter bird cakes)

Not even going to attempt the skin/fat this go round.  Don't need it and not wanting to work it.  But, plenty of lovely, tasty meat....chops, roasts, ribs, hams.  There are 4 large slabs to cure into bacon in the freezer.   Will give that a go in a couple months, after weather cools off.  Next go I may do some sausage but, really don't eat a lot of it so, not a priority for me.

The size of these pigs is FAR more easily handled for home butchering.  I have an acquaintance who IS a pro butcher (which he does for a living in a grocery chain) as well as a native of CO where he was an avid hunter.   So he has all the equipment and knowledge for the home job.   He will do home butchering.  It is an option for next year, esp since he will barter the work for a portion for self.  I'm good with that!!

Just an update for the lard.....for those who use it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 5, 2016)

So glad to hear that!  I do love lard and used up all I had from the previous butchering a couple years ago.  Thanks for the update.  My neighbor helped with our last butchering of two 300+lb hogs.  Did them both the same day...whew!  I gave him LOTS of meat for his efforts.   He has all the equipment too...and he's a good guy.  He was almost my son in law - but that's a different story, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

OK dumb question,  what are good uses for lard?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2016)

Anything that calls for shortening, basically any baking. If you've ever had a really flaky pastry it was probably made with lard. Also good to melt down for skillet frying or deep fat frying. Instead of butter in the pan to fry your eggs, I use bacon fat (if I have it) or you can melt a little lard. There are lots of uses, and the scientific/"health" community is finally realizing that cooking with lard is NOT bad for you as was touted for many years and actually is better for you than cooking with most "oils" (olive excluded) or synthetic (plastic) alternatives. I'm sure if you search online you'll find all you could ask for!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 5, 2016)

An egg fried in lard is a whole different food!  Fried chicken....biscuits!  OMG.  All I can say is - try it!  Of course, you'd need to find an organic source instead of any 'processed' product sold at your local grocery store.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm cool with the cooking idea.  I'm trying  to get as close to self sustainable as possible and having to  buy oils is like the bane of my existence at the moment! But...  Soap? That's a little much for me too.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

And @frustratedearthmother    we raise our own pigs...  So I'm all set in that department!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 5, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> So I'm all set in that department!




Then you're all set!   We will be butchering an AGH in a couple months so I'm looking forward to having a fresh supply!

If/when I ever get around to trying soap, I'd give it a try....I mean, I'll try anything once, lol!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/28/cooking-with-lard-baking_n_5212804.html

http://blog.selfrelianceoutfitters.com/10-practical-uses-for-lard/

http://divinehealthfromtheinsideout.com/2011/05/the-truth-about-lard-why-you-should-use-it/

http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/

Back in the "olden days" even before my time, most soap was made with either tallow or lard... Virtually all soaps have some sort of oil in them. Similar to/with food tasting where my kids were involved... I always told them; TRY it first, BEFORE you start claiming that you don't like it.  If you can get past the "gross" factor (and why would you think it gross? I mean you EAT it when you eat any pork), you might find that you actually like it.   It really is a very good product for many applications.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks @Latestarter oh I'll try it I'm sure! Maybe hesitantly but I will. I will be reading some of those links when my daughter goes to bed. Thanks for posting them!

I should have two pigs in the freezer in the next two months or so,  so I'd better get researching!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

So can you make soap with goat milk and lard (and lye obviously)?  because that would be fun for me. 

I'll try it if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

Apparently you can use just those 3 ingredients. I just Googled it and the first thing that popped up was a farm near me who does just that....  

Now I'm on a mission...


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

I made it  once and it came out fine. Not great but fine. I have to figure out how to make the colors and scents.  Essential oils I assume? What about colors?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2016)

You might PM @babsbag as I know that she is or was a big time soap maker with her goats milk. It's one of the primary reasons she's opening a dairy. I believe that she even taught/teaches classes.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh yes! get both... 2 of each even! more is better!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

Goat brains! I personally appreciate having both goats and pigs. And this is why! Now I can make soap with just buying lye! 

Thanks,  I'll have to ask her...  I'm across the country so I won't be stealing any business from her hehe


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2016)

Just as an aside, being as where you're at and all... the best lye is made using birch wood ash   And you don't have to buy that either. you make your own. And to test it for strength, you have chickens and only need a couple of their heavy feathers. When they dissolve, the lye is right.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

How do you make it?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2016)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...how-to-make-soap-from-ashes-zmaz72jfzfre.aspx

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Lye


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

I can't watch the video here but I will when I have real internet. I am so trying it though!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 6, 2016)

It's ok that a "pig" thread became a sorta "goat" thread.   I have both and do make soap.  Have always used oils, not lard, because I didn't have it available, now I do.

Have always used products chemical free, even buy food grade lye.   But may try a batch with the lard I have.   I do use and sell the soaps -- generally at craft shows, some beauty shops, etc.

My grandmother always made her own lye, soap with lard from a butchered hog.   In those days you did it or did without.


Soooo...on CL tonight I see sales for Mangalitsa pigs.   Waaaay expensive.  Looked it up and they are a breed that is a lard hog, very hairy -- in fact, some are curly -- and, overall, just a hairier, larger type of AGH.   Except for price!   Wow, I couldn't afford to butcher one.    Don't know about personality but, the AGH is not naturally aggressive.  Obviously you watch them but, normally not.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 6, 2016)

@luvmypets just acquired 3 Mangelitsa pig(let)s a couple of months ago. She has some pics up on her thread. One of them really does have a very curly haired coat. I haven't even started researching what I want for pigs yet... I'd like a good food to meat conversion and well marbled, tasty pork. I don't want a "lot" of fat, but don't want exceptionally lean pork either. I do want a fairly good quantity of lard for cooking and other uses. I wouldn't mind doing a heritage breed that's a little slower growing and can thrive on pasture without rooting it all up and destroying it... I'd like to get piglets in the spring and have them ready for butcher in the late fall. Maybe keep 1 gilt and a boar for breeding. Do they breed year round? I mean I guess they must... SO much I don't know and still need to learn


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 6, 2016)

OK, so I posted some links, but have never tried any of this myself. When one of you nice caring and sharing folks actually do this, I hope you'll share it with us so we can experience your success (or not so much) along with you.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes they breed year round. Most people breed twice a year. Perhaps you would do well with a standard sized gilt/sow and Guinea hog boar? Guinea hogs are slower growers,  but would add some lard.  Standard pigs are 6 months or so til butcher.  

I like GOS,  amazing meat quality and a little fattier than most modern hog breeds.  Berkshires have marbled meat... 

And I plan  to try lard and goat milk soap as soon as we butcher...  Late fall/winter!


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 6, 2016)

Our pigs are kinda sassy, but they are still young and getting used to us. I have been trying to correct any negative behavior. Right now they are very curious, they kinda mouth on everything. Their worst behavior problem as of now is that they scream at us when they know its dinnertime. The place we got them from they were very well behaved, and he had 22 pigs(3 sows a boar and babies). The owner had pictures of his young kids riding a sow. I think with time our pigs will calm down. We also aquired some meat with the pigs and it is phenomenal. It tastes nothing like the pork you most likely are used too. It has a natural sweetness too it from the fat. The one thing I will say is that the surplus fat can make for small bacon. I haven't had the chance to cook chops, but the sausage didn't shrink like the bacon did.  
Here is a picture of the curly coat, and yes, I once confused them for sheep


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2016)

@Latestarter 

I wouldn't mind doing a heritage breed that's a little slower growing and can thrive on pasture without rooting it all up and destroying it...

Pigs root. The only pigs that I have heard of that don't root/destroy are KuneKune and Idaho Pasture Pigs that are bred from KuneKune. If I were to raise pigs, it would probably be Idaho Pasture Pigs. Yes I love the idea of heritage hogs, but they are bulldozers. The feeder pigs I raised last winter were Berkshire/Large Black crosses and they dug craters that put the tractor on 2 wheels with the other 2 wheels spinning in the air.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 7, 2016)

Baymule said it ALL  ---  P I G S  R O O T !!! 

 So, larger pig, larger hole.  They love the hole of water as they cannot sweat and it cools them, mud keeps bugs off.  Other than that, they love roots of plants  (that is why they  leave a moonscape if not rotated) and the grubs, moles, etc that they find. 

My AGH will stand and actually eat the grass just like any other grazer but, soon decide they want dessert & root.  If you have room to them move them before it gets too bad, you can disc, reseed, etc.  Obviously they will get rid of some growth because of the root thing -- so, use & move.  The larger the pasture, the less deep rooting you will see.   BUT I have had 2 of mine go into a space until I caught them about an hr later and it looked like I had done a fast run with a tiller!   (that's why they used hog  nose rings in past)

If you keep their fav spot wet, they like to return there -- & will make it bigger/deeper over time.  But it does keep the huge hole area limited in number somewhat   There will still be smaller, shallower ones but, they can be navigated by the disc.  The wallow?  You need several loaders of fill.....


That curly coat is cute.   Are these full sized hogs?


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 7, 2016)

These guys are about 6 months.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2016)

I still have pork in the freezer from slaughter this spring. So, won't be raising a pig this winter. It looks like a every-other-year thing for us. I like my sheep, they don't dig!


----------

